# Almost myself again....



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

Over the past 4.5 months i have been dealing with this shit... and i have to say it has been the hardest think i have ever dealt with in my life... i thought i messed myself up for good... but the good thing is the body and mind are very resilient... i looked for the answer for how to cure this shit for the past 4 months and i can honestly say i didnt find one... the answer is honestly within, you need to keep your mind occupied and keep busy with shit, i know its hard but dwelling on this shit put me in the biggest depression of my life i felt fucking terrible... Keep moving forward and things slowly start to get better...

Im not gonna say im fully cured but im fuckin way better then i was even a month ago.... so im really content with that

i always said if i felt better i would come back and post on here since not enough people do that.... My vision is still fucked up a bit and i feel super weird at times, but if i ignore it it seems to deminish, if i focus on it, for some reason the anxiety from focusing on it makes sooo much worse, then its like a bad fucking cycle....

Trust me i did all the research on this subject and came to a conclusion there is no "MAGIC CURE" for Dp/Dr.... Ive started to get that "excited about life" feeling back and that motivates me every day.... i finally broke out of the cycle....

I dont feel like i used to prior to having DP/DR but i have accept how i feel, and the uncomfortable feeling of DR has slowly lost its grip on me... become less important and fading into the background....

I did not use any medication... i used lorazapam when shit was super bad... that shit makes u groggy as hell... i can honestly say i tried fuckin TUNS of suppliments, and the best thing that worked for me was Naturally decafinated Green tea, and COD LIVER OIL... the fish oil helped me gain back some of my "mental clearity".... i felt like i had a fuckin cotton ball in my head and so out of it like i was stuck in a bad high just a few months ago.... just keep positive guys, eat healthy, think postiive, try not to dwell on your symptoms, try not to stay on these fourms for too long...

I heard tons of people tell me to "move on and forget about it" months ago... and it sounded messed up... but i pushed forward and just toughed through it and shit started to get better slowly.....

Anyways guys i think thats the only way to get over this bullshit dissorder...

Good luck to all of you and i leave here a little more cognitively impaired then when i didnt have DR... but with a better outlook on life.... I stopped looking internally and focused all my attention to the external world....


----------



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

Also i understand why people dont come back to post shit, cause thinking about DP/DR and that feeling actually brings it back (for me anyways) (only temporarily)


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey thanks for the post! I am with you! Im feeling so much better too when I finally decided to quit focusing on it, even when it got really bad, I would force myself not to allow it to beat me, and the more you do that, the more you feel better every day and you break the bad habit! Youre a strong individual! Thats coming from someone who knows how hard it is! Thanks again!!


----------

